# Help w/equipment



## RandySC (Aug 23, 2012)

I am seeking the help of forum members again...I have a 55 gallon tank and want to set up as a FOWLR tank. The equipment I have is as follows:

1. Tank came with two (2) 24" Fluorescent Reflector 120volt, 19w lighting. 
(Will I need to upgrade to different lighting or can I use the ones that came with tank?)

2. I have two (2) Koralia Wave pump power heads rated for 1050gph.

3. One (1) Aqueon 8,000k heater.

4. One (1) Aqua Tech 30-60 Filter.

5. One (1) Octopus Reef BH-100 Skimmer

6. Live sand and 45lbs of live rock.

My question is is the equipment I have listed will it be sufficient for my FOWLR tank. If not, what does the forum suggest I purchase to get me up and running...

Again thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What you have listed if fine for a FOWLR Tank. But you will also need:
Refracftometer or Hydrometer (testing salinity 1.017-1.027 for FOWLR)
SW Test Kit- Calcium nothing under 380 or over 460,Ammonia,Nitrites,Nitrates,PH.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

looks good. Possibly more light as salt is solid (even though dissolved in water) and will cut(filter/lessen) the light(PAR).


----------



## RandySC (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies... Any suggestions as to what lighting to purchase for the tank that's reasonable?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

RandySC said:


> Thanks for the quick replies... Any suggestions as to what lighting to purchase for the tank that's reasonable?


T5 Dual 48" HO Aquarium Light Strip Cichlid Marine Tropical Fish 108W 55g 2 Bulb | eBay


----------



## rogue909 (Sep 14, 2012)

Make sure you get the right bulbs, I think salt water requires a different spectrum then fresh water (if I remember correctly, I am still learning though =P).


----------



## SimoneAlan (Sep 29, 2012)

Possibly more light as salt is solid (even though dissolved in water) and will cut(filter/lessen) the light(PAR).


----------

